# AutoFest begins this Friday & Saturday in South Bend, IN



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Just a reminder to all the slot car collectors and racers that are able to come to this event.

I will be offering a Limited Edition (only 100 made) Thunderjet 500 Dodge Charger slot car with event logo imprinted on roof. Each car is enclosed in a plastic square tube that opens on one end. Inside, there is a special label with event logo and my web site address plus the number of each car - 000/100, 001/100, 076/100 and so on. 











To get one of these (one per customer only), all you have to do is make a $25.00 or more purchase at our tables. This includes die cast and slot cars...
I will be giving out half the cars on Friday and half on Saturday. Once the first box is gone, I will not be offering more until Saturday morning. This will make it fair to those that can not come until Saturday.

I also had (8) White Fest Charger's produced with White Tires and Rims.
Each will be numbered as follows: WF01 to WF08 

Now for the fun part!

If you are lucky enough to get one of the regular Charger slot cars, be sure to look inside at the number imprinted on the label. The following numbers are the ones that will also get a White Fest version too.

001/100 receives WF01
002/100 receives WF02
003/100 receives WF03
004/100 receives WF04
005/100 receives WF05
006/100 receives WF06
007/100 receives WF07
008/100 receives WF08
If your number matches any of the above numbers, your White Fest version can be pickup at our table - any time during show hours. 

But wait, there is more! Each of the 8 people that were lucky to receive a White Fest version will also be entered into a drawing for a 2007 Carrera 1:32 Richard Petty race set - valued at $249.00....

So, be sure to come visit me and check out all the slot cars and some die cast too! 

PS Print out this thread (just my part) and bring in for a 10% discount on all purchases....just for being a HobbyTalk member.

http://www.theautofest.com

Jeff Clemence


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Bring your bug spray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The skeeters are killing us up here!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'll see you there after I fight my way through the skeeters. :woohoo:


----------

